# 3bd/2ba House on 5 acres in SW Missouri



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

My husband is being relocated to Alabama, and we plan to list the house this weekend. 










View to the west from the dinette









View from front door









Aerial (yellow line indicates property lines)









$130,000

-1680 sq ft home, built in 2002
-5 miles outside of Bradleyville, MO
-Partial earth berm (one full side, and half of back of house) very energy efficient
-Slab on grade
-6" external walls
-3 bedrooms, 2 full baths
-Master suite with jacuzzi tub, double sinks, and walk in shower with built in seat, and also a large walk in closet.
-Large laundry room with tub sink, built in pantry, and deep freezer stays. Floor drain in laundry room. External door in laundry room also.
-Open concept kitchen, dinette, and living room with large windows on all of the external walls for lots of natural light
-12" tile in kitchen and baths, painted concrete in laundry room, carpet in living room and bedrooms.
-Kitchen has a lot of storage, and includes a dishwasher, side by side refrigerator, gas range, and built in microwave. Also has a center island with lots of storage and bar height seating.
-Full covered front porch on front of house, additional covered porch on side of house off dinette where you can see the beautiful view.
-Beautiful knotty pine trim throughout house

-Nice large shop with 8" thick concrete floors, air conditioning, 220 electrical, access to water, loft area for storage, and three overhead doors in addition to one standard walk through door.

-4.89 acres, partially fenced (perimeter fenced all but directly in front of house/shop)
-Hard roads directly to house, recently resurfaced
-Home is on a dead end road shared by only 3 other families, very private setting. Neighbors are very quiet. This home is next to last on the road.
-Surrounded in back/sides by large cattle pasture that is only occasionally used. Neighbors that own said cattle pasture are friendly and helpful.
-Small wooded area close to house provides visual privacy from one of the neighbors.
-35 minute drive to Branson, MO; 45 minute drive to Ozark, MO; 60 minute drive to Springfield, MO.
-Room for LARGE garden, in addition to room for livestock.
-Includes a chicken coop
-School is K-12 and is 10 min or so from the house. Bus picks up at the end of the road, a 10 min walk away from house.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. Thanks!!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful home! I'm so sorry you have to move on! I'm sure someone will love it as much as you did though! Great location.


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't edit my post anymore, and my picture links are broken. If you follow the link below, you can see the pictures of the outside of the house in addition to pictures of the interior and other pictures of the property. The blue car lift in the shop went with the previous owner so it does not come with the house.

[please request photos by email or something. this link has been reported as to having a virus [/URL]


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry I wasn't able to view the pictures even from your link.. After getting the first few pics to show a pop up came up informing me a virus was found on my computer.. 

So that tells me it was your pictures that is corrupt or was corrupted by someone else.. 

I double checked my system and it is up to date and clean...So you may want to check you pictures or inform photobucket that a pop up is appearing from their system..

*To everyone else
*
BEWARE! Do not click on the pop up, just leave the page. If you click on the pop up you are inviting someone or something into your system..

kara leigh, I'm not doing this to be mean or anything, just pointing out a problem that may affect others who aren't on secure/up to date systems.


----------

